# Fly Agaric - Abandoned Farmhouse near Aviemore, November 2019



## Echo Seven (Mar 5, 2020)

Not sure how this got nicknamed but I guess someone found some mushrooms at some point!

I had this on my radar for a while, but didn't quite manage to get there before the tour bus, so apologies if you've seen this location a few times already.

I was in Aviemore for the weekend with the wife so only managed a few hours in here.

Don't know much of the history and despite the pretty good condition there weren't many personal items to get a story from. If anything, it looks like the owner moved out just taking the essentials and leaving the rest. There was no mains gas or electricity in the house which might explain one reason it was abandoned, winters half way up a hill in the Cairngorms would be pretty tough. Strange to look at the ceilings and see no lighting, or mains sockets in the kitchen. 

Some of the portable gas lights still worked, and were surprisingly bright for old technology. Being a bit of a geek I was facinated by these. Doing some research showed they don't seem to be available new or second hand so must be pretty rare. Reminded me of my childhood in the tenements of Glasgow where the stair lights were gas and the gaslighter would walk round every evening to light them all.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Mar 5, 2020)

Portable gas lights are still readily available for the camping sector and units are still available for 'hard' piping into properties. The stand alone units pictured may not meet modern fire regs in some areas - hence their disappearance.


----------



## loulou (Mar 5, 2020)

Wow what a find! And in such good condition. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Mearing (Mar 5, 2020)

Interesting, as a youngster living on a small holding in the 1950s we didn't use portable gas lighting but Aladdin & later Tilley paraffin pressure lamps, they were pretty good & gave some warmth as well. I still have some and use them from time to time for old times sake, but the spares although obtainable are pretty expensive. Useful when this new fangled electricity is cut!


----------



## BikinGlynn (Mar 6, 2020)

seen this before but your photos are superb, amazing untouched place hope it stays like it!


----------



## HughieD (Mar 6, 2020)

Many that's a tidy little time-warp - you caught it well there...


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Mar 7, 2020)

Snap Mearing - Still use a couple of stand alone Aladdins along with a three mantle Aladdin centre unit in emergencies. They also go well with the decor of our cottage and are always ready; just in case!


----------



## Mearing (Mar 8, 2020)

Yes, good to have back up. I also have a couple of Aladdin Loxon lamps, nice quiet light if maintained with a modicum of care.


----------



## KPUrban_ (Mar 8, 2020)

I'm not one for houses but this is an interesting one, very nice.


----------



## Yorky48 (Apr 5, 2020)

Fantastic set of pictures...just love this house, thanks for sharing. Was up there on holiday just before the lock down, would have loved to see this


----------



## NoseyGit (Apr 13, 2020)

I reckon those dining chairs, if they are 1960's vintage, could be worth a fair bit.
Good set o' pics.
Stay safe.


----------



## Ha.zel (Jun 17, 2020)

Still one of my favourites I've been to. You've captured it well! I wish now that I had tried turning the lights on, it really adds atmosphere to the place. 
Sadly in the last couple of months some gas lights and all the retro chairs have been stolen, I'm gutted it got out to the tourbus.


----------

